
Steve Ballmer On “Moving The Needle”  - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/28/microsoft-ceo-steve-ballmer-on-moving-the-needle/
======
neovive
It's interesting to see the scale at which Microsoft management has to plan
for future growth. Being so focused on startups, bootstrapping strategies,
etc., the article makes it clear that continuing to grow a company the size of
Microsoft, with $20B in profits, is not easy -- especially in the technology
industry where things change so quickly.

